
A Cloud Guru Has Acquired Linux Academy - trtobe
https://acloud.guru/linux-academy
======
indigodaddy
Interesting, never heard of A Cloud Guru. LA’s content is fantastic, but I
feel like, ironically, that they were in a little over their head in the
cloud/devops management of their own lab VM infrastructure in AWS. Not sure if
they have fixed all that, but they would never stay up, and DNS names to the
instances would either never work or fail after a bit, leading one to be
forced to remove the lab instances and start all over from scratch, with all
your lab work to that point gone with it...

Perhaps A Cloud Guru can improve some of these processes.

~~~
fred_is_fred
A Cloud has excellent courses especially for AWS but (at the time) they lacked
any lab environments. This deal seems like it will help plug that gap.

